# Trouble with recording IP Camera.



## djmentos (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello!

I bought last time IP camera which transmit video using mjpeg codec. I'd like to record it using FreeBSD with multimedia/mencoder, and here is the problem.

Could you look for it?

```
root@siemens:/home/me/Wideo# /usr/bin/mencoder -prefer-ipv4 -fps 15 -demuxer lavf "http://192.168.1.131/videostream.cgi?user=admin&pwd=admin&resolution=32&rate=25" -nosound -oac mp3lame -ovc xvid -xvidencopts pass=1 -o /home/djmentos/Wideo/camera/test.avi
MEncoder svn r34540 (Ubuntu), built with gcc-4.6 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team
Connecting to server 192.168.1.131[192.168.1.131]: 80...

Cache size set to 320 KBytes
success: format: 0  data: 0x0 - 0x0
Cache fill:  0.00% (0 bytes)   

libavformat version 53.21.0 (external)
Mismatching header version 53.19.0
Cache empty, consider increasing -cache and/or -cache-min. [performance issue]
[...]
Cache empty, consider increasing -cache and/or -cache-min. [performance issue]

============ Sorry, this file format is not recognized/supported =============
=== If this file is an AVI, ASF or MPEG stream, please contact the author! ===
Cannot open demuxer.

Exiting...
```

Why it's not recognize mjpeg?


----------



## OH (Feb 3, 2013)

I've had good results using multimedia/vlc for this purpose. cvlc will run without any X11-components if that's what you're after.


----------



## djmentos (Feb 3, 2013)

Tanks *OH*, multimedia/vlc works for me fine.

Do you know is there any way to include time caption on video while transcoding?


----------



## OH (Feb 3, 2013)

djmentos said:
			
		

> Do you know is there any way to include time caption on video while transcoding?



Usually this is a job for the camera.


----------



## djmentos (Feb 3, 2013)

I know, but my camera comes from China and was very cheap, it is not possible  *I* must do it using software.


----------

